# FRANKENSTEIN



## als

Heres the monster....


----------



## Moondemon

That's such a nice piraya !

What are the dimensions of his tank ?


----------



## StryfeMP

that is a monster, what size tank do you house him in?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Impressive per usual Sir.....


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Good to see he's still doing well.


----------



## Ja'eh

If you ever decide to sell him pleeeeeas give me first crack! I've been fallowing this guy for a while now. By far one of the if not the most impressive piranha on this site!


----------



## rchan11

That's a big Frankie.


----------



## Ja'eh

rchan11 said:


> That's a big Frankie.


I guess at over 20" you could say big Frankie lol.


----------



## bigshawn

Now that is a piraya imagine a shoal of 8-10 of these, good show.....


----------



## whatsthedeal

the tank would have to be something like 12x 6x4

Lol..FEET son.

8-10 piraya at 18+ inches = about 17-20Grand


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro

very nice piraya


----------



## curly

Love seeing pics of Frankie! Good to have an update. Thanks


----------



## igotaweinerdog

wow! monster is right! very nice fish


----------



## face2006

u can nver ever get bored of a mopnster like that...u measure him lately?.... mine is about 5"...







...watch out Frank here we come..lol..in about another life time!!!!!!!...lol...


----------



## eiji

those Ps are freaking huge!! cant even imagine having one of that


----------



## Chapz

He looks dangerous.
One bite and ur leg is gone.

he has a bump on his jaw. is the tank too small for him.
Other than that, DAMN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a-ronn

Chapz said:


> He looks dangerous.
> One bite and ur leg is gone.
> 
> he has a bump on his jaw. is the tank too small for him.
> Other than that, DAMN!!!!!!!!!


I think hes in like a 300 G tank so its definitly not to small


----------



## Winkyee

Geeze Alex, He looks terrific.








Send me some video please


----------



## fury

he looks great


----------



## primetime3wise

u are now my hero, great piraya


----------



## als

Ja said:


> If you ever decide to sell him pleeeeeas give me first crack! I've been fallowing this guy for a while now. By far one of the if not the most impressive piranha on this site!


Thanks for your interest but this one of a kind fish is never leaving..


----------



## als

Winkyee said:


> Geeze Alex, He looks terrific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me some video please


Hi Pete, I don't have a good camera yet but hopefully soon..


----------



## a-ronn

man its gonna be a shame when that fish goes belly up. Lets hope thats not for a long time cause there no fish out there like him. When he does go belly he better be mounted on your wall lol great fish


----------



## ICEE

heres what I have been waiting for..









just amazing.. awsome job alex


----------



## Hazardy

coutl said:


> heres what I have been waiting for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just amazing.. awsome job alex


Just wondering what is the size of that tank? How old the Frankie? Thanks


----------



## austinlee

hes looking great


----------



## enzinio

omg wow cracking job . what a piranha hes on my desk top now


----------



## Dezboy

what can be siad that hasnt been said beofre emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm proper boooo i tell theeee...........great fish mate


----------



## 77gp454

Nice update!








How old is he now?


----------



## tvrgolf

That piraya is absolutely insane---I didn't think they could attain dimensions like that in captivity.


----------



## NegativeSpin

When I started with piranhas, in NY atleast, the only evidence of the existence of the piraya was a hand drawing of one in Myers Piranha book. When I got back into the hobby recently and saw that they stock them frequently with a number of the sponsors here I almost had a heart attack. Now I am seeing evidence that they actually might be able to reach the reported 24 inches. I can't wait to get a couple next year when I have a bigger tank set up.


----------



## scotty

now THATS on big piraya damn fine job!


----------



## Pitbullmike

Wow man he is amazing alex great job on raising a monster


----------



## als

shanker said:


> When I started with piranhas, in NY atleast, the only evidence of the existence of the piraya was a hand drawing of one in Myers Piranha book. When I got back into the hobby recently and saw that they stock them frequently with a number of the sponsors here I almost had a heart attack. Now I am seeing evidence that they actually might be able to reach the reported 24 inches. I can't wait to get a couple next year when I have a bigger tank set up.


Wow you have been gone for a while.. good luck ..


----------



## the_skdster

*jawdrop*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

what size did you get him at ( or when he was caught in the wild)?


----------



## Prez44203

Jeez...what do you have to feed something that big?! Cats?! Small children perhaps?


----------



## CloneME

Frank is looking amazing as usual. Loved that feeding vid you had of him a while ago. Looked like a big dog begging for food when you went up to the tank. Awesome fish man.
E


----------



## als

sean-820 said:


> what size did you get him at ( or when he was caught in the wild)?


He was over 20 inches when i got him from Wes...


----------



## ICEE

how long did wes have him>?


----------



## als

coutl said:


> how long did wes have him>?


Less than a year..


----------



## als

George (Shark Aquarium) brought this monster in May 15 2005..


----------



## moron

I remember months ago in a different website, wes was selling the 20" piraya for $2k I think. Great looking fish.

S


----------



## Grosse Gurke

One of these days Im going to have to take a pilgrimage to see this fish. So Alex...if you come home from work and fine a tent in your front yard...its just me









Amazing...simply amazing.


----------



## Yanfloist

awesome!! you the man!! awesome awesome gaint!!


----------



## Ja'eh

Grosse Gurke said:


> One of these days Im going to have to take a pilgrimage to see this fish. So Alex...if you come home from work and fine a tent in your front yard...its just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing...simply amazing.


Or me lol!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Old thread, but a good one


----------

